# Lüfterregler selbst gemacht



## perihel (19. Juni 2004)

Ich möchte mir einen Regler für zusätzliche Lüfter bauen, um deren Drehgeschwindigkeit manuell einsteleln zu können. Ich habe drei Lüfter mit 12V Spannung und 0,18 A Stärke. Sie alle hängen letzendlich an einem Kabel welches durch die PC Stromversorgung gespeist wird (Wie Festplatte etc.). Eigentlich bräuchte ich doch nur einen in Reihe geschalteten Drehpoti um die Leistung der Lüfter zu regulieren. Sowas gibts beim Conrad für nen paar EUR.
Sowas in der Art 
Aber was für einen genau, da gibts ja nen Haufen an Auswahl.
Welchen brauch ich für mein vorhaben, bezüglich auf Spannung, Widerstandsstärke etc.

Danke im Voraus,

perihel


----------

